# Adding a chiller to Biube



## VegasJelly (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently purchased a Coolworks Ice probe to lower the temperature in my biube Jellyfish tank and was wondering if there is a way to install the prob without drilling a hole in my tank? Would I be able mount it in the tubing going from the air pump to the bubble tube inside the tank?

Here Is a video of the jellyfish aquarium I have.
YouTube - Desktop Jellyfish Tank


----------

